# Sinn 356 Copper Dial



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This just came in. I've always wanted one of these but somthing always came first. Finally got it this morning and very pleased with it. Hope you can see the copper dial texture well enough on the pic.

Quite a thick watch utilizing a Val7750 movement.

Not a very common sight around the forums but a very capable watch nonetheless


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats, a handsome watch & beautiful dial texture


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Hakim, very clean layout as well as white on black date









BTW does anybody know if the dial is just a copper coating or an actual piece of copper


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

That has to be one of the best looking watches i have ever seen.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

thomopac said:


> That has to be one of the best looking watches i have ever seen.


One of my favourites


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful watch mate! Great pic too... love the dial texture.... stunning.... well done.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!









Yes, its a great looking watch and the padded strap suits it perfectly too. I'll probably get the metal bracelet at some time in the future. The newish 356's come with a different styled bracelet similar to the Sinn 900 series which looks much better on the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

hakim said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Hakim. I've been offered one in trade in the past and am certainly warming to them.

Wear it in good health!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

It's certainly a beautiful and unique piece. I had one a couple of years ago and eventually bought the bracelet for it. This is one of the watches that I wish I had back! Btw, I've no clue whether the dial is actually copper, but it is pretty.

Enjoy,

Bruce


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

That is beautiful. The copper dial and detail is amazing. You should be well chuffed!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I had one of those but it was so nice I hardly wore it as I was afraid to mark it.

I sold it earlier this year as I needed the money to help pay for a holiday to Spain (this Friday!)

I'd love to get another one but I've noticed the price has gone up again to Â£625









Here was mine, it's the only watch I wish I hadn't had to sell


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful and definitely on my want list.









Me, jealous?


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

On my wish list that watch ... i think they look fantastic


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That certainly is a bit of a stunner....very very nice!

best regards David


----------

